# Lgb decoder wiring help



## MartyI (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi folks,
I am looking into adding power buffers to my locos. I have a few lgb locos that have a decoder included but I have no idea where to hook up the buffer. These decoders are not the standard 55020, 55021, 55022 or 55027 decoders. Hesse are decoders with lots of mini sockets in them. I think the part number is lgb 69800105d. Anyone have any ideas of what the different sockets are for. I reall need the positive and ground to connect he power buffers.
Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like possible smoke making to me. 

I find that adding a trailing car to a diesel, or adding power pickups to tenders cures many problems. 

Also, in DCC charging capacitors can cause command stations to trip on over current unless a limiting resistor is used in conjunction with a discharge diode and choke to isolate the dcc signal.


----------

